# Qld:Palmy and Gravel.....16/9 (video )



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

So a few of us desperate for a fish tried our luck at P&G on sunday, with results, but not what we expected........


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Love ya video work douglas. We may need to hit scarby next though to chase the longys


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Great Video and tunes!
I like the way to come back through the break....the only way i know...sideways and off hahaha.
At least no swimmers with 4.7m of fibreglass hurtling at them.
Bring on Summer and hopefully early macs
cheers
Todd


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice Vid Douglas. Always fun times paddling with boets, even if the fish don't play the game. They will come.... It is fun watching others tip over, i had a little swim recently and thought i got away with it. But i was wrong, Old Dennis had come down especially at 5am to watch me paddle out hoping i would provide a little entertainment and i didn't disappoint.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> Thanks to Nick and Douglas for a great morning. Also thanks to Douglas for the help landing my first toothy critter.
> Cheers,
> Chris


Where is Chris's landing?

trev


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris was on the superlite its Dougs landing that is missing, I wonder why


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

nad97 said:


> its Dougs landing that is missing, I wonder why


I have NO idea why that is not in there..............

Actually I do know, the camera stopped right at that moment and missed my AWESOME recovery, really it was awesome, and as you know I NEVER tell fur fies... ;-)


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

cjbfisher said:


> Couta101 said:
> 
> 
> > nad97 said:
> ...


Not a thing......What on earth are you talking about!! :twisted:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Couta101 said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Does the phrase 'arse over tit' mean anything?
> ...


Hmmmm....

trev


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

cjbfisher said:


> Couta101 said:
> 
> 
> > nad97 said:
> ...


I am certain Douglas knows the term...


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

love that last video. made me crack up so much :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I remember that day Douglas. That was a pretty big fail, but like i have said before, it has happened all of us.
Haven't seen that footage before pretty cool, probably deserves a TOW award really. Thanks Dennis, for putting it up.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Dennis
.....really, 
thanks.....
for dredging up that day,
the wounds were almost healed and now you go and rip the band-aid off to reveal the open pain. Like why don't you just throw some salt in while you're at it, hey hey come on........
Oh the pain!
Just you wait, my camera is always rolling....I will get you one day, one day.....
In the words of Tom Hanks stuck in the airport...." I WAIT!" ;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Couta101 said:


> In the words of Tom Hanks stuck in the airport...." I WAIT!" ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
For that elusive Fish ;-) 
Its coming


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Chris, hope the little is ok and nothing major is wrong. Hope he gets well soon.


----------

